# Lohnt es sich auf eine Corsair Hydro Series Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung umzusteigen?



## HerculeZ (4. August 2014)

*Lohnt es sich auf eine Corsair Hydro Series Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung umzusteigen?*

Hallo liebe PCGH Leser,
ich spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mir eine Komplettwasserkühlung für die CPU zu besorgen. Derzeit betreibe ich meinen i7 4770 mit einem Arctic Cooling Freezer 7, der ist mir aber zu laut, was heißt zu laut? Er macht sehr komische Geräusche, unter Last wie als auch unter normalem Desktop Betrieb. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass er diese Geräusche verursacht, denn ich habe alle 3 Gehäuselüfter abgeklemmt um zu schauen ob das Geräusch noch da ist und wer hätte es gedacht, es ist noch da! Mein Netzteil schließe ich davon aus, denn ich bin mir sicher, dass ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 mit 580 Watt keine derartigen Geräusche macht. Das ist aber jetzt egal, kommen wir zum eigentlichen Thema, die AIO Wasserkühlung von Corsair, um genau zu sein die Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen.. Was meint ihr? Lohnt sich der Kauf? Wenn ja, warum, wenn nein, warum? Ihr könntet mir außerdem noch einige Erfahrungen mitteilen, die Ihr mit der WaKü schon gemacht habt.
Danke im Voraus, schönen Tag noch


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2014)

*AW: Lohnt es sich auf eine Corsair Hydro Series Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung umzusteigen?*

Welches Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## Panagianus (4. August 2014)

Es macht keinen Sinn eine Kompaktwakü ohne Oc zu betreiben. Ich würde dir empfehlen einen Thermalright Hr 02 Mucho zu nehmen, wenn er in dein Gehäuse passt. Ansonsten den Thermalright True Spirit 120m. Ich plane Gerade ein Review über 4 Cpu Kühler unter 150mm, habe gestern bei den Herstellern angefragt, das kann allerdings noch eine Weile dauern


----------



## HerculeZ (4. August 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse hast du?


Ich habe das Thermaltake Overseer RX-I



Panagianus schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Sinn eine Kompaktwakü ohne Oc zu betreiben. Ich würde dir empfehlen einen Thermalright Hr 02 Mucho zu nehmen, wenn er in dein Gehäuse passt. Ansonsten den Thermalright True Spirit 120m. Ich plane Gerade ein Review über 4 Cpu Kühler unter 150mm, habe gestern bei den Herstellern angefragt, das kann allerdings noch eine Weile dauern


Ich kann keine großen CPU-Kühler kaufen, da ich den Corsair Vengeance RAM mit 8GB besitze und da der RAM Kühlkörper besitzt, ist er mit vielen CPU-Kühlern nicht kompatibel! Außerdem möchte ich eine Wasserkühlung haben, denn ich habe ein Fenster im Gehäuse und ich finde dass so eine WaKü viel besser und aufgeräumter aussieht.


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2014)

*AW: Lohnt es sich auf eine Corsair Hydro Series Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung umzusteigen?*



HerculeZ schrieb:


> Ich habe das Thermaltake Overseer RX-I


 
Na dann ist das doch kein Problem, du hast genug Platz für einen großen Luftkühler.
Eine kompakt Wakü sollte man nur dann in Betracht ziehen wenn man nicht den Platz für einen großen Luftkühler hat.

Ich würd den hier nehmen: 
EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da hast du normalerweise auch keine Probleme mit dem RAM.


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Lohnt es sich auf eine Corsair Hydro Series Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung umzusteigen?*



HerculeZ schrieb:


> Thermaltake Overseer RX-I


 
Mein Beileid...



Du wolltest wissen, was wir von deiner Idee halten, aber eigentlich hast du dich ja schon für eine Wasserkühlung bzw gegen eine Luftkühlung entschieden.

Da hilft alles reden nichts, ich wäre auch für einen Topblow-Kühler, der kollidiert auch nicht mit den Heatspreadern des Arbeitsspeichers.


----------



## HerculeZ (4. August 2014)

*AW: Lohnt es sich auf eine Corsair Hydro Series Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung umzusteigen?*

Warum mein Beileid?


----------



## Goyoma (4. August 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Sinn eine Kompaktwakü ohne Oc zu betreiben. Ich würde dir empfehlen einen Thermalright Hr 02 Mucho zu nehmen, wenn er in dein Gehäuse passt. Ansonsten den Thermalright True Spirit 120m. Ich plane Gerade ein Review über 4 Cpu Kühler unter 150mm, habe gestern bei den Herstellern angefragt, das kann allerdings noch eine Weile dauern



Bei welchen Herstellern hast du alles angefragt?

Ich kann dir Cooler Master, Lc Power und Xilence empfehlen, die Hersteller waren bei meinen Anfragen sehr nett und reagierten schnell.


----------



## Netboy (4. August 2014)

*AW: Lohnt es sich auf eine Corsair Hydro Series Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung umzusteigen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. August 2014)

*AW: Lohnt es sich auf eine Corsair Hydro Series Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung umzusteigen?*

Ein True Spirit Power sollte auch passen da er bei den meisten Boards nicht bis über den Rambänken rausragt, in das Thermaltake Overseer RX-I passen CPU Kühler bis zu einer maximalen Höhe von 177mm, sollte auch auch kein Problem sein.


----------

